# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته طراحی شهری در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد

## ebi2018

*معرفی رشته طراحی شهری در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد




تعاریف  ارائه شده در مورد طراحی شهری بسیار متکثر و بر اساس دیدگاه افراد مختلف،  متفاوت می‌باشد. از زمانی که مربوط به دوران جنینی طراحی شهری می‌شود، تا  زمانی که با پشت سر گذاشتن زمان به بلوغی نسبی رسیده است، تعاریف متفاوتی  ارائه شده است. که در نهایت طراحی شهری با تکامل یافتن در طول زمان و به  دست آوردن تجارب فراوان به تعریفی نسبتاً جامع و مانع‌تری دست پیدا کرده  است. طراحی شهری فعالیتی است میان رشته‌ای و گروهی، که توامان در برگیرنده  فرآیند مسئله‌گشایی و راه‌حل‌هایی است که هدفشان سامان بخشی کالبدی عرصه  عمومی شهر به نحوی است، که موجب ارتقای کیفیت عملکردی زیست محیط و تجربه  زیباشناختی و مکان‌های شهری است.
 * گرایش‌ها و ابعاد مختلف این رشته در کارشناسی ارشد
این رشته در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد گرایش ندارد.
وضعیت ادامه تحصیل در خارج از کشور

برای اقدام به منظور ادامه تحصیل در خارج از کشور متأسفانه اغلب باید به‌صورت شخصی اقدام شود. چرا که نه دانشگاه‌ها و نه مؤسسات خاص چندان برای بورسیه‌ی  افراد برای تحصیل در خارج از کشور اقدام نمی‌کنند. گرفتن پذیرش برای ادامه  تحصیل در خارج از کشور اکثراً از طریق شخص صورت گرفته که حال هر کشوری  شرایط خاص خود را پیش روی افراد قرار داده و با توجه به معیارهای خود گزینش  می‌کند. از طرفی همان‌طور که ذکر شد برای ادامه تحصیل در خارج از کشور  باید از مقاطع ابتدایی دانشگاه شروع به تحصیل کرد چرا که اغلب دانشگاه‌های خارج از کشور مدارک تحصیلی دانشگاه‌های ایران را چندان معتبر نمی‌دانند
وضعیت ادامه تحصیل در کشور
  در کشور ما مقطع دکتری  در رشته شهرسازی و طراحی شهری وجود دارد که اغلب نیز از گرایش‌های  برنامه‌ریزی شوری و طراحی شهری گرفته می‌شود. مقطع شهرسازی در حال حاضر  تنها در دانشگاه تهران و در برخی از سال‌ها مقطع طراحی شهری در دانشگاه شهید بهشتی تهران ارائه می‌شود.
شرایط  پذیرفته شدن در این مقطع بسیار وابسته به زمینه و تجارب کاری و همچنین  پیشینه‌ی تحقیقات پژوهشی فرد می‌باشد و صرفاً از طریق آزمون کتبی و یا عملی  داوطلبین پذیرفته نخواهند شد.
علاوه بر داشتن امتیاز لازم در امتحان کتبی که از طرف دانشگاه مربوط گرفته می‌شود افراد در زمینه‌های زیر نیز سنجیده می‌شد و با تصمیم اعضار شورای مربوط که در هر دانشگاه نیز از اساتید مربوط به همان دانشگاه دست افراد انتخاب می‌شوند:
- داشتن پیشینه‌ی مناسب و مطلوب در زمینه‌ی فعالیت اجرائی که متناسب با رشته‌ی تحصیلی خود بوده باشد.
- داشتن پیشنه‌ی مناسب در زمینه‌ی ارائه پژوهش‌های علمی و یا مقالات علمی که به‌طور مکتوب و رسمی در مجلات معتبر به چاپ رسیده باشد.
- معدل کتبی بالا در مقطع قبلی
برخی  نکات وسایل که از دید اعضای هیئت داوری در مورد داوطلب پرسش شد و در صورت  ارائه پاسخ مناسب و مطلوب داوران به‌عنوان امتیازاتی برای انتخاب محسوب  می‌شود.
شرایط و نتایج به‌دست آمده از پرسش و پاسخ در قسمت مصاحبه  به‌قدری مهم و اثرگذار است که افرادی حتی با داشتن امتیاز ممتاز در امتحان  کتبی و هم‌چنین معدل بسیار بالا در مقطع قبلی نتوانسته‌اند انتخاب شدند و  در مصاحبه رد می‌شوند.
در نهایت پیش‌زمینه‌ای که افراد در زمینه‌ی کاری و علمی خود ارائه داده و به‌دست آورده‌اند بسیار در انتخاب آن‌ها مهم خواهد بود.
توانایی‌های لازم برای داوطلبان این رشته
رشته  طراحی شهری به دلیل داشتن یک سری ویژگی‌های خاص در یادگیری و اجرا مستلزم  توانایی‌هایی هرچند معمولی ولی لازم است که به صورت زیر توضیح داده می‌شود:
توانایی‌های  جسمی: توانایی کامل برای حرکت، توانایی کامل برای نوشتن و ترسیم کردن با  دست‌ها، توانایی کامل برای مشاهده و تشخیص اشیاء، بینیایی کامل و قدرت  تشخیص رنگ‌ها به‌طور کامل، توانایی لازم برای تکلّم سلیس و روان و بدون  مشکل و قدرت بیان مناسب در بازگویی مسایل.
توانایی‌های ذهنی و روحی:  قدرت محاسبه ریاضی، قدرت تجزیه و تحلیل مسایل و توانایی برقراری ارتباط  معنایی بین موارد و موضوعات متنوع و در نهایت داشتن قدرت تحلیل قوی از  مسایل، توانایی قصور و تجسم فضایی و سه‌بعدی از فضاها و احجام و قدرت به  تصویر کشیدن آن‌ها.

چه کسانی برای ادامه تحصیل در این رشته اقدام نکنند.
از  آنجایی که این رشته، رشته‌ای مابین فن و هنر است و از هر دو بهر دارد و  دارای ابعادی می‌باشد که متوجه خاص معین رشته است و مرتبط با هر دو موضوع  هم تا حدودی می‌باشد بنابراین افرادی که این رشته را انتخاب می‌کنند در هر  دو گرایش باید علاقه داشته و توانایی لازم را در خود احساس کنند به‌عنوان  مثال افرادی ممکن است احساس کنند در مسایل فنی و محاسباتی توانایی دارند  اما زمانی که مسایل به حیطه‌ی هنر و ادراک هنری وارد می‌شود علاقه‌ی چندانی  برای پیشگیری نداشته و علاوه بر آن در این موضوع ضعف نیز دارند بنابراین  توصیه می‌شود که افرادی که از پایه ریاضی برخوردار نیستند، افرادی که در  خود توانایی لازم برای تجسم و ادراک سه‌بعدی احساس نکرده و هم‌چنین توانایی  کافی برای به تصویر کشیدن مطالب و موضوعات ذهنی خود را ندارند و هم‌چنین  به مباحث اجتماعی، جامعه‌شناسی و روان‌شناسی و از این قبیل علاقه نداشته و  بیشتر گرایش به مسایل فنی و محاسباتی دارند، این رشته را انتخاب نکنند.
 * زمینه‌های اشتغال
رشته‌ی  طراحی شهری در جهان رشته‌ی جوان و نوظهور است. این قضیه در ایران به مراتب  بیشتر و پررنگ‌تر بوده و می‌توان گفت رشته‌ی نوپایی تلقی می‌شود که بدون  اغراق شاید تنها در چند سال اخیر در ایران که متجاوز از تعداد انگشتان دست  نمی‌شود به‌صورت خیلی موردی و محدود پروژه‌هایی که بتوان اطلاق پروژه‌های  طراحی شهری به آن داد انجام شده است و البته روز به روز توجه مسئولیت و  تلاش آن‌ها برای به انجام رساندن و تحقق بخشیدن به این قبیل پروژه‌ها در  شهرهای ایران بیشتر شده است. از طرفی ایران کشوری است در حال توسعه که به  مرور سعی در بازیابی و بازسازی بهتر فضاهای شهری خود در جهت ارتقا کیفیت  زندگی شهری و جذب بهتر سرمایه‌ها از طرف دیگر دارد. بنابراین لزوم به  کارگیری طرح‌های طراحی شهری در این زمینه نیز بیش از پیش اهمیت پیدا  می‌کند. در نهایت می‌توان اظهار کرد با توجه به شرایط و گرایش‌های اخیر  مسئولین در این زمینه گرچه همچنان این رشته در مقام اجرا جایگاه واقعی خود  را در کشور نیافته است اما، از نظر نیاز کشور به آن این رشته قابل توجه  بوده و جزء رشته‌های مورد نیاز کشور می‌باشد. پروژه‌هایی که اخیراً اجرا  شده و یا در دست تهیه است حاکی از آن است که در آینده می‌توان این امید را  داشت که به دور طراحی شهری جایگاه خود را در عرصه‌ی عمل کرده و از آینده‌ی  روشن برخوردار شود.
بازار کار در خارج از کشور
   رشته‌ی طراحی شهری در زمینه‌ی اجرا و عمل در کشورهای دیگر خصوصاً کشورهای  توسعه‌یافته و غربی از جایگاه بسیار مناسب‌تری برخوردار بوده که زمینه‌ی  شغلی مناسب فراهم می‌کند اما از آنجا که دانشگاه‌های  خارج از کشور چندان تحصیل‌کردگان در ایران به رسمیت نمی‌شناسند بنابراین  با داشتن مدارک تحصیلی کشور بدون تأیید و یا داشتن مدارک تأیید لازم از طرف  آن‌ها چندان نمی‌توان به داشتن موقعیت شغلی و یا رده‌ی مناسبی در خارج از  کشور امید داشت.
تخصص فارغ‌التحصیلان این رشته
   فارغ‌التحصیلان این رشته علاوه بر داشتن مهارت‌هایی که تخصص رشته پایه‌ی  خود آنها است، می‌توانند در موارد زیر به‌طور خاص فعالیت کنند:
- ارائه طرح‌های بهسازی، نوسازی و بازسازی در مقیاس‌های کوچک (در حد یک بلوک شهری یا خیابان) تا مقیاس‌های بزرگ (در حد منطقه‌ی شهری)
- طرح‌های آماده‌سازی زمین
- پروژه‌های مرتبط به تهیه اسناد هدایت و چهارچوب طرحی شهری متناسب با مقیاس
- ارائه طرح‌های موردی در هر پروژه که مرتبط با طراحی فضای شهری می‌شود به‌عنوان مثال طرح مبلمان شهری یک خیابان یا میدان
-  پروژه‌ها و طرح‌هایی که در جهت بهسازی و زیباسازی هم‌چنین بالا بردن کیفیت  فضایی و عملکردی فضاهای شهری مانند میادین و خیابان‌ها، پارک‌ها و…..  می‌شود.
- ارائه طرح ضابط و معیار برای ساخت برنامه و نماهای بدنه‌های شهری
- طراحی شهری شهرهای جدید
- طراحی شهری مجموعه‌های مسکونی
 درچه مکان‌هایی مشغول به کار می‌شوند
  برای مشغول قرار شدن در این رشته مانند هر رشته دیگر می‌توان به خورده‌کاری اجرائی و پژوهش و مدیریتی اشاره کرد. در بحث مدیریتی افراد می‌توانند در سازمان‌های شهرداری‌ها، وزارت مسکن و شهرسازی، شرکت عمران  شهرهای سازمان‌های زیباسازی استان و شهر سازمان‌ها و مؤسسات وابسته و یا  زیرمجموعه‌ی آن‌ها مشغول به کار شده علاوه بر اینکه برخی اوقات برای انجام  برخی پروژه‌ها نیز در مقام کارشناس می‌توانند عهده‌دار کارهای اجرائی نیز باشند ولی جایگاه واقعی انجام کارهای اجرائی اغلب در مهندسی مشاور شهرسازی و معماری انجام می‌شود.
در  بخش پژوهشی نیز گستره‌ی وسیعی وجود دارد که اگر تدریس را جزء آن نیز حساب  کنیم می‌توان به‌عنوان مثال انجام کارهای تحقیقاتی در مؤسسات تحقیقاتی و یا  نوتن و تهیه مقالات و پژوهش‌های علمی را بیان کرد.

*

----------

